# Temporary transducer mount for boat



## justthinking (Jan 5, 2004)

Greetings - 
I am borrowing a vexillar and a boat in a few weeks and was wondering if anybody has any rigging ideas for the transducer. It cannot be mounted permanently.
Thanks!


----------



## Dv8oR (May 16, 2004)

Suction Cup with threaded insert....

You may have to be a little creative and build a bracket yourself.

I have a Hummingbird portable that the transducer came set up this way. I used to use this on an aluminum boat that I always thought I was going to have painted but never did.
The suction cup of course dry rotted and lost its suck. 
Hummingbird, if I remember this right wanted like $25.00 for a suction cup with an insert, and 60.00 for a whole new portable transducer.

I found 2 for like $8.00 at a hardware store.
Here's a picture for ideas sake!

Also, this wasn't a real good setup for depth readings on the cruise, would just bounce all over the place while traveling. (the depth would bounce all over, not the transducer)

Tim.


----------



## fish24/7 (Jan 26, 2005)

What type of boat will you have? If its aluminum your vex can shoot thru the hull, just add a little water to set the transducer in.


----------



## TimT (Feb 16, 2000)

I had picked up a couple of those large suction cups from Gander Mountain in one of their clearance bins. I mounted them to a piece of aluminum plate that I cut to kind of match the angle of the hull. Then, I mounted the transducer and speed/temps sensor to the aluminum plate.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I have a Hummingbird potable that I had to make a mount for. I just took a deck board and cut off a piece about 18" long-2" wide and mounted the ducer on it and then used a C clamp to hold it on the boat. Works great.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

I used this.









http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp?id=0000844010095a&type=product&cmCat=froogle&cm_ven=froogle&cm_cat=data_feed&cm_ite=various&rid=7510101020603


----------



## justthinking (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks for all of the replies. I think the boat is going to be aluminum, so it looks like the easiest and cheapest route is just pouring water inside the boat. I'll keep my eyes open for the suction cups too - only need it for the week.
Thanks again -


----------



## greg123 (Oct 6, 2004)

have heard from reliable source that signal is lessened shooting thru aluminum have seen transducer mounted to board and c-clamped to transom (as mentioned above) that worked very well. good luck with whatever method you choose.

greg


----------



## justthinking (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks for that last bit of info - I'll see what I can rig up.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

greg123 said:


> have heard from reliable source that signal is lessened shooting thru aluminum have seen transducer mounted to board and c-clamped to transom (as mentioned above) that worked very well. good luck with whatever method you choose.
> 
> greg


----------



## fish24/7 (Jan 26, 2005)

I have tried shooting the vex thru the hull a couple of times and I did not notice a difference(tried it thru the hull and then just floating in the water), I was able to make out the bottom, weeds, bubbles, and fish with no problems. I was only in 4-20 feet of water so maybe it would be an issue in deeper water. Could you ziptie the 'ducer to the trolling motor maybe? I thought I saw a kit or something to attach to your trolling motor, not sure on that but just throwing out ideas. Good luck.


----------



## Weekend Worrior (Aug 29, 2005)

I saw a neat mount once that was very easy and cheap.

Mount the trans to a 2x4 or 2x6, then c clamp or quick grip it to the transom.

Make sure the board does not hang below the hull, it will cause turbulance and not allow true readings.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Weekend Worrior said:


> I saw a neat mount once that was very easy and cheap.
> 
> Mount the trans to a 2x4 or 2x6, then c clamp or quick grip it to the transom.
> 
> Make sure the board does not hang below the hull, it will cause turbulance and not allow true readings.


  That is what I did with a piece of 1 1/4" old Deck board. Didn't cost me anything and had it done in no time. Works great also and I've had it on different boats.


----------



## Hotwired (Jan 24, 2001)

Here you go:

http://cgi.ebay.com/portable-transd...ryZ29723QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

